# P-test supposedly works for goats



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone tried the p-test? They claim it works on goats to determine pregnancy.

http://www.emlabgenetics.com/Pages/PTEST.aspx




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1832728186741899


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nope. It doesn't work.


----------



## Rabun Farms Boer Goats (Oct 25, 2017)

Have you tried it? They say it is over 95% effective in goats. The video above it worked for her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There have been a ton of threads on it in the past if you do a search. It doesn't work.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, I did. It was hard as heck to catch the pee. Wasted money. Wasted breeding season. Dried up my doe = loss of milk. Now that I finally got courage to get the family to help blood test, I realize how much less time it takes to learn to draw blood vs. Waiting to catch pee.


----------

